# Trailer parks



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

So I did a search, didn't bear much fruit. Anyways, was just contacted to plow a trailer park.......is it really as easy as it looks? I mean it looks to me like that's the easiest plowing I've ever seen, just drive forward and plow.....anyone got anything special to say about them? 

Just don't wanna sign them, then find out that it's something I'll regret. I'm still amazed they haven't signed anyone and it's december......amazing.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

beanz27;1895089 said:


> anyone got anything special to say about them?


Careful of the girls who live there... you could come home with something that don't wipe off.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

cubicinches;1895095 said:


> Careful of the girls who live there... you could come home with something that don't wipe off.


Great advice! I'll make sure to stay away from them!!Thumbs Up


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

I've seen at least one place that had speed bumps on its roads. Dunno how or even if that might affect plowing.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

I plowed 1 once it was known to b called hillbilly heaven


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

beanz27;1895089 said:


> So I did a search, didn't bear much fruit. Anyways, was just contacted to plow a trailer park.......is it really as easy as it looks? I mean it looks to me like that's the easiest plowing I've ever seen, just drive forward and plow.....anyone got anything special to say about them?
> 
> *Just don't wanna sign them, then find out that it's something I'll regret. I'm still amazed they haven't signed anyone and it's december......amazing.*


That would be my concern, why they've waited this long or had issues getting a contractor.


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

MK97;1895152 said:


> That would be my concern, why they've waited this long or had issues getting a contractor.


Price or lack of payment. I do a property that had a horrible rep. I seem to make them happy but I charge on the upper end & ice is near a zero tolerance. They are slow, very slow with payments tho. That's what late fees are for!


----------



## xjoedirt55x (Dec 11, 2009)

Have you personally been on site and looked at what the conditions of the drive looks like? If it is something filled with potholes and other crap, that could be a reason.

If you are going to pick up on the chicks, go for the ones in the double wide, they are the upper echelon.

In all seriousness, maybe drop a line and see who they previously had doing the plow work. It may have been joe blow that lived in the trailer park with shovels duct taped to the front of his truck just to knock a few bucks off his rent. If that is the case, it may not be a bad gig, but if it was a reputable company, maybe you could ask them if you know someone within.


----------



## jimbo64 (Oct 20, 2011)

A lot depends on who owns the park but I would wonder why they don't already have someone to plow by now. If it seems to good to be true it probably is.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

jimbo64;1895246 said:


> A lot depends on who owns the park but I would wonder why they don't already have someone to plow by now. If it seems to good to be true it probably is.


That's why I'm concerned. I'll be taking a look this week but I will be asking why they waited till December to figure something out for plowing.


----------



## snowcommander (Dec 2, 2012)

Any trailer park that calls I just give them an hourly rate. Usually scares them away which doesn't bother me because I'm not a fan of speed bumps on new trucks and plows...


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

snowcommander;1895448 said:


> Any trailer park that calls I just give them an hourly rate. Usually scares them away which doesn't bother me because I'm not a fan of speed bumps on new trucks and plows...


Personally I'd be more concerned about all the empty PBR cans everywhere. Snow piles would look like hillbilly Christmas trees.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Well just went and took a look at it, I can see two reasons they don't have someone yet. One, nearly the whole place is gravel, 2 the place was just purchased and the lady that bought lives an hour or so away. 

The problem I have is the contract that their "corporate office" wants me to sign. It's set up for contractors "rehabbing" trailers, and other guys like that. No mention of snow, and the contract basically goes against everything we discussed prior to my coming there. So we'll see if they want to sign mine, I'm not signing theirs. 

Another thing, they apparently don't give me a check locally, Corporate does that, and they are based in Colorado. So I'm not sure I'd want to deal with that anyways, seems like a hassle that I don't like.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Speed bumps and cars will be everywhere.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

No speed bumps here.....gravel everywhere though.


----------



## jimbo64 (Oct 20, 2011)

From what you described I think I would pass if it were me. Sounds like a lot of headaches.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

jimbo64;1896101 said:


> From what you described I think I would pass if it were me. Sounds like a lot of headaches.


Kinda what I'm thinking. They asked for a per push, hourly, and seasonal price. All 3 were high for my area. If I get it, I think I'll be able to swallow it at the rates their paying....hell I might be able to compete with some you NY boys with pricing soon at the rate I'm goin lol.payup


----------



## Doughboy12 (Oct 15, 2014)

beanz27;1896247 said:


> Kinda what I'm thinking. They asked for a per push, hourly, and seasonal price. All 3 were high for my area. If I get it, I think I'll be able to swallow it at the rates their paying....hell I might be able to compete with some you NY boys with pricing soon at the rate I'm goin lol.payup


Don't say swallow when you are talking Trailer Parks ... FWIW


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

run forest run.....


----------

